# Help ID vintage speakers



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

I inherited these speakers. My recollection is that I was told they were purchased in the 1950s (probably in Charlotte, NC). They are 34" tall, 24" wide, and 18" deep. They are too big even for me (I am not a practical person). Whatever label they ever had is long gone. I don't have any real specific plans now, but I was thinking of dismantling them and using the wood to make stands for future DIY speakers. This is probably a long shot, but I wanted to see if anyone recognizes them (to make sure I wouldn't be making a big mistake taking them apart).


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

My first guess is vintage Wharfedale. Your pics remind me of the ones I've seen in my friend's parents' house from junior-high days. The ones shown below are from this image webpage.


----------

